# Ships model manufacturer in Kiddieminster.



## ian keyl (Nov 28, 2005)

Does anybody know if the ship modeling business which was based in Kiddieminster is still going or has it packed up. It was run by Keith Parkes former Ben man and made many fine models??/. Ian.


----------



## NicoRos (Aug 24, 2008)

Ian,
I believe that Keith has passed away - I have my models made at the same Guangdong workshop and I was asked to take over the finished models waiting for transport and payment.

https://picasaweb.google.com/103692380584041990607?noredirect=1

Rgds,
Nico
[email protected]


----------

